# Some cops aren’t very bright



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You have got to watch this video. The cops blow up a gas station and burn everyone up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The fact is that much of the population anymore are not that bright. There is a large pool to draw from.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

inceptor said:


> The fact is that much of the population anymore are not that bright. There is a large pool to draw from.


What’s the issue? Taser worked…


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> What’s the issue? Taser worked…


And added light to the area in case they needed to see better.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I support police but tackling a motorcycle with open tank was a dumb move - he could have approached much less amped.
The cop doesn't sound as tough when HE is on fire:

Bodycam of cop setting dirt bike rider alight shows officer shouting


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOP: Protecting and serving people to death.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

KUSA said:


> You have got to watch this video. The cops blow up a gas station and burn everyone up.



There covering there ass. Its going to take a court order to release the information and I bet it will be heavily edited when they do.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

KellyDude said:


> I support police but tackling a motorcycle with open tank was a dumb move - he could have approached much less amped.
> The cop doesn't sound as tough when HE is on fire:
> 
> Bodycam of cop setting dirt bike rider alight shows officer shouting




Most cops uniforms are made out of plastic like nylon. His trousers turned into napalm.


----------



## Gomba (3 mo ago)

It was a genious move compared to this:





In a nutshell cops stopped their car in the middle of a railroad and put in a young female suspect who then got hit by a train.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Making all cops bad because of a few is wrong. Just like the left puts all gun owners in the same basket because of a few wackos.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Look on YouTube and you'll see plenty of bad cops they speak for themselves.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Look on YouTube and you'll see plenty of bad cops they speak for themselves.


I have seen and known both good cops and bad cops.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I have seen and known both good cops and bad cops.


I agree


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

There's a million cops dealing with unusual dynamic situations by the minute.
Some are hurt/killed due to hesitating to harm others.
I give law enforcement the benefit of the doubt for being in such an unusual situation.
But everyone makes mistakes at work.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hot take: Cops should be large behemoths of men (yes men) capable of violence. More hands on strength and training reduces the need for resorting to weapons or submission holds, though both should still remain options.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Hot take: Cops should be large behemoths of men (yes men) capable of violence. More hands on strength and training reduces the need for resorting to weapons or submission holds, though both should still remain options.


Well, that's not very woke.


----------

